# Derrocada de arriba em Peniche - 15.08.2011



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2011 às 20:06)

*Vítimas da derrocada de arriba em Peniche estão estabilizadas*

As duas mulheres que sofreram ferimentos de maior gravidade na sequência da derrocada de uma arriba em S. Bernardino, Peniche, estão estabilizadas e vão ser transferidas para os hospitais da área de residência, informou o Centro Hospitalar Oeste Norte. “As duas senhoras que estão a ser assistidas [no Hospital das caldas da Rainha] estão estabilizadas, conscientes e lúcidas e vão ser transferidas para os hospitais das respetivas residências”, disse à Lusa Nuno Santa Clara, diretor Clínico do centro Hospitalar Oeste Norte, que integra os hospitais das Caldas da Rainha, Alcobaça e Peniche.
As duas mulheres, uma de 45 anos e outra de 32, apresentam ambas “traumatismo craniano, sem perda de conhecimento e com escoriações no couro cabeludo”, informou Nuno Santa Clara, acrescentando que “a mais velha tem uma suspeita de fratura vertebral” e vai ser transferida para o Hospital de Santarém. A segunda mulher, de 32 anos “apresenta fraturas nos dois membros inferiores, com alguma gravidade” e, segundo a mesma fonte, vai ser transferida para o Hospital de S. Francisco Xavier.
Nuno Santa Clara confirmou ainda que duas outras pessoas, “vítimas de várias escoriações, estão a ser assistidas no Hospital de Peniche”. Duas outras vítimas, entre as quais uma criança de sete anos, foram assistidas no local pelo médico e enfermeiro da VMER (viatura médica de emergência e reanimação) do centro Hospitalar Oeste Norte.
O alerta para a derrocada foi dado às 14:51 e estiveram no local 16 bombeiros e sete viaturas. As vítimas encontravam-se a cerca de três metros de uma placa alertando para o perigo de queda de pedras. A câmara alertou hoje para a necessidade de uma intervenção urgente na arriba tutelada pela ARH (Administração da Região Hidrográfica) do Centro e apelou a que as pessoas respeitem as distâncias de segurança ao local que esta tarde foi isolado pela polícia marítima.

Fonte: Destak


----------



## Snifa (15 Ago 2011 às 20:13)

Mais uma situação infeliz nas nossas praias, muito por por culpa da incúria e descuido das pessoas...esta arriba estava devidamente  sinalizada como sendo instável e perigosa, mas mesmo assim foram colocar-se lá debaixo....  






www.jn.pt

O Português tem muito a mania que os azares só acontecem " aos outros " não tem uma atitude de prevenção e antecipação do perigo, nem respeitam sinalizações... e  depois....


----------



## jorgepaulino (16 Ago 2011 às 19:40)

A menos que haja uma placa  à esquerda da imagem que não esteja à vista, ao olhar para a placa de perigo fico a entender que apenas estão a sinalizar a zona à direita da imagem, e não a zona onde caiu ... 

Qualquer das formas, com ou sem placa é sempre perigoso estar debaixo da arriba.

As melhoras às vitimas !


----------



## Lousano (16 Ago 2011 às 19:55)

jorgepaulino disse:


> A menos que haja uma placa  à esquerda da imagem que não esteja à vista, ao olhar para a placa de perigo fico a entender que apenas estão a sinalizar a zona à direita da imagem, e não a zona onde caiu ...
> 
> Qualquer das formas, com ou sem placa é sempre perigoso estar debaixo da arriba.
> 
> As melhoras às vitimas !



A praia tem muitas placas de aviso e tal não é necessário, visto que o perigo é óbvio a qualquer pessoa minimamente consciente (a escarpa deverá ter mais de 30 mt).


----------



## jorgepaulino (16 Ago 2011 às 19:57)

Lousano disse:


> A praia tem muitas placas de aviso e tal não é necessário, visto que o perigo é óbvio a qualquer pessoa minimamente consciente (a escarpa deverá ter mais de 30 mt).



Explicado ! É que o jornalismo tem muito que se lhe diga ...


----------



## Paulo H (16 Ago 2011 às 22:55)

Antigamente não aconteciam tragédias destas? Talvez não, as pessoas tinham era mais juízo! Não é culpa do clima, é culpa da vontade..


----------



## Lousano (16 Ago 2011 às 23:12)

Paulo H disse:


> Antigamente não aconteciam tragédias destas? Talvez não, as pessoas tinham era mais juízo! Não é culpa do clima, é culpa da vontade..



Aconteciam, nas Peniche acontecem periodicamente.

Antigamente era menos mencionado na comunicação social, logo menos polémico.

Deixo-te aqui uma das histórias mais recentes:

http://www.publico.pt/Local/dois-mortos-em-queda-de-arriba-em-peniche-actualizacao_1229891


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2011 às 13:58)

Embora não tenha nada a ver com Peniche ou Portugal, vou colocar aqui este um vídeo que nem sequer sei onde foi ou se a queda foi natural ou preventivamente provocada, mas coloco aqui pois acho bastante educador a visualização do mesmo.

[ame="http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=7e3_1318017705"]LiveLeak.com - Cliff Falling Into Ocean[/ame]


----------

